# v7 Folding Client...



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 29, 2011)

Apparently the new v7 client enables decent folding for ATi/AMD card users. 



Windows (FAH V7) Install Guide.



*EDIT:* Updated Link.

*EDIT:* Link to configuration guide added thanks to theoneandonlymrk.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 29, 2011)

Results so far show improvement in ATI PPD, but nothing putting it@  Nvidia levels. Still, this is a Beta client so things can (and likely will) improve.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah seems the v7 client is going to be an all-in-one client for CPU and GPU.

Only have 4xxx series ATI cards, so no help to me anyway as the new ATI core will be for 5xxx series and above


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, the transition to this new client was EASY! They took some ideas from F@H Tracker and integrated stats tracking into the client (so HFM or F@HMON is not needed). Setup both my GPU clients for me automatically.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2011)

It's not the prettiest client...


----------



## theonedub (Apr 4, 2011)

The client has skin support, so there will be different looks to it (most likely after its out of Beta).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 4, 2011)

Is TPU team 50711? If so I'll start folding tonight.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes it is, thank you, and welcome!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 4, 2011)

I've started!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 4, 2011)

someone should post some 5k . 6k card PPD from before and after with the new client if they have improved the client enough to properly use both my 6970s i might start folding again


----------



## hat (Apr 5, 2011)

Can anyone confirm PPD on a 5870? I know a friend who has one and is practically throwing it away with his asking price (it has issues, but probably can be solved). I could replace it with my GTX260, if the PPD is good enough.


----------



## hat (Apr 6, 2011)

hat said:


> Can anyone confirm PPD on a 5870? I know a friend who has one and is practically throwing it away with his asking price (it has issues, but probably can be solved). I could replace it with my GTX260, if the PPD is good enough.



Looks like this one falls on me. I didn't expect to buy it already, but I came home from work today and my buddy said he already shipped it out... so I had no choice but to pay him for it. I was going to wait until my next payday, but in my situation I suppose it doesn't really matter...

When I get the 5870, after making sure it actually works right I'll be sure to get on this v7 client and report back with my findings. Either way, if it works, I'll be getting rid of my GTX260, even if the 5870 ends up crunching out less points. It's more powerful for gaming, and that's my main use for this rig. I got other machines here dedicated to crunching and folding.


----------



## MAGMADIVER (Apr 8, 2011)

I have a  5970...perhaps you can figure out when I started using V7.  However, the viewer still doesn't work...but I don't care becaue I'm getting 11K-14K PPD.


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm running a test on the 5870 now... if it comes back good I'll get the v7 client loaded up on it and see what it gives me.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 8, 2011)

But wasn't the last ATI series used for GPU clients the HD3K series?  I know i remember reading that F@H wasn't optimized for more than the 320 shaders on the 3850/70 a while back.  If 4000 series can be used with decent results, I will throw both my 4850s at it.


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2011)

It's just that folding at home doesn't run very well on ATi/AMD cards compared to Nvidia cards. The v7 client narrows the gap, but it's still there.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 8, 2011)

I also just googled and found this http://www.overclock.net/overclock-...77412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html .  Apparently 3K and 4K are not supported.....  balls


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2011)

Over @ OCN there are a few results from people running 5 series+ cards. The performance is improved a bit, but the performance difference between Nvidia and AMD cards is still significant. I expected a little more out of this client with the delays and whatnot, but any progress is good progress.


----------



## hat (Apr 8, 2011)

Hopefully my 5870 can at least keep up with my GTX260... if it tests good that is.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2011)

Keep us updated.


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 12, 2011)

Just an update over the InnocentCriminal client link. The latest v. is 7.1.24 and you can get it here:

Client link 7.1.24

Cheers


----------



## bogmali (Apr 12, 2011)

mmaakk said:


> Cheers






How have you been?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2011)

mmaakk, London?


----------



## mmaakk (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello old nice friends! I'm doing well, thanks. Moved to UK couple of months ago already and I like here 

... still want to go live in Amsterdam though. Will stay in London for now. 

I did just apply to work as "Gaming tester" as brazilian portuguese speaker @ Brighton (South of London). Will be fun if I get the job 

I started today folding my i7 smp2 and installed this v7 client but didn't like and went back to good old console!!

Nice hearing from you old fellas!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Does it lower the CPU overhead from folding on an ATI card? I currently loose around 20% performance from my CPU whenever the ATI card is folding, so I stopped running them at the same time.

I am all for a unified folder that just folds on whatever it finds.  Set it to not fold on X if you want to turn if off for that I say.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 12, 2011)

Will this improve performance for my GTX460?


----------



## hat (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like the 5870 itself was bad. Whole thread here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143797


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 12, 2011)

Folding on the GPU and CPU at the same time use this, lowers the GPU output.

With CCC open, actual use of the GPU drops from 99% to 81% just because the CPU is folding.  That is just ludicrous.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds like you're using GPU2 (even with V7).  You need to force V7 to use core 16.

For everyone using ATI/AMD, please look at this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 13, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sounds like you're using GPU2 (even with V7).  You need to force V7 to use core 16.
> 
> For everyone using ATI/AMD, please look at this post: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508



That didn't help.  It is better, but still not giving me its best with the CPU running.  I am just going to stop folding with the CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 13, 2011)

Just for my info, you are seeing a load on the CPU with the new core 16?

Edit:  Seems core 16 nails the CPU and RAM:



> With the release of the v7 client necessary to support this core a few days ago, it was only a matter of time: the Pande Group are rolling out Core 16 (OpenCL OpenMM) to open beta.
> 
> Firstly a warning: the beta tag is there for a reason, the core is not finished and may crash more often than usual or otherwise degrade system performance.
> 
> ...



BTW, and just me being picky, they say that they got 70ppd/watt.  If you take 6650PPD and divide it by 70 to get the watts, the answer is 95 watts.  They are trying to say that the card only uses 95 watts in a day, when this is most likely how much it uses in an hour!  Therefore, 6650/(95*24)=2.92 points per watt.

That is good news, however, as it looks like the points per watt margin between the ATI and Nvidia cards is gone.

TheLaughingMan, you might try SMP with one less thread.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 14, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Just for my info, you are seeing a load on the CPU with the new core 16?
> 
> Edit:  Seems core 16 nails the CPU amd RAM:
> 
> ...



No need. As stated above, I was working on older units that did not offer much for points.  Once I switched it to core 16 I get better points per unit, which in turn give me better PPD.

Running ATI HD 5850 @ 850 Mhz core /1200 Mhz memory (4800 effective)

*Before v7*

511 points per unit
1.47 minutes per % complete
2.972 hours per unit
8.075 units per 24 hours = 4126.21 points/day

*After v7 and core 16 (per the software)*

3 minutes 7 seconds per unit (with CPU folding)
1835 PPU
8663.61 PPD

The CPU now only drags the GPU down to 90% every now and then.  No where near as bad a performance lose as the constant -20% with the old core.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 14, 2011)

i have only got 3 tabs in v7 and none of them are slots ive a 5870 and gt240 plus quad core i want to fold on and at min its only using the 5870?? i just have connection identity and proxy tabs??


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 14, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> i have only got 3 tabs in v7 and none of them are slots ive a 5870 and gt240 plus quad core i want to fold on and at min its only using the 5870?? i just have connection identity and proxy tabs??



use the drop down in the upper right corner to change to advanced or Expert mode.  Then double click on the host in the Client box.  Once it is open you will see the new tabs.

Add your CPU and other GPU on the slots page.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 14, 2011)

cant see it m8, cheers for reply pic posted, is it me??

err yeh it was me i just expanded its window n heypresto sorry lol its l8 ere tho..

View attachment 41660


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2011)

A bit of an update on the 5870 situation:

I packed it up and sent it off to my friend a few days ago. He sent it off to HIS's RMA dept. For now it's looking good but I suppose they can still turn me down at any time for any reason... but right now it's looking good for me. It's on its way to their RMA dept now via USPS Priority...


----------



## Sharada (May 16, 2011)

Card ATI HD5770 @850MHz core.
I got about 6000 ppd with core_16, and 2500 ppd with core_11.
CPU load is the same in both configs ~50% constantly. 400-500Mb memory used.
Viewer is working good in v7.


----------



## hat (Jun 10, 2011)

Got my 5870 running on it... it reports a little over 8000PPD. That's more than my GTX260 is doing, since it's not overclocked anymore.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2011)

To revive this thread and announce a new version, 7.1.38, look here.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2012)

Still running my 5870 at stock speeds. Is this a glitch of some sort?







It seems to be dropping steadily... it used to show almost 35k, now it shows 28k


----------



## theonedub (Jan 10, 2012)

Im guessing it will level out. I had a WU my 580 said it was getting ~38k on and it quickly sorted itself out.


----------



## hat (Jan 10, 2012)

Down to 18k now.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 8, 2012)

i get 9 Kppd on a 5870 ocd to 1gig , what client settings have you put in?
i get about the same on my 5850 , i think its just over estimateing after a change in WU type ,other wise hook a bruva up man  what settings you running

this thread just got much better



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by thebluebumblebee
> To revive this thread and announce a new version, 7.1.38, look here.
> 
> ...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 23, 2012)

Apologies on not updating the thread. Unfortunately I can't participate in Folding as it currently stands so I rarely check for updates. I've amended the first post to link to the new client download page.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> this threads a bit poor on V7 info for newbies looking to start isnt it the Op is poor in updatedness



I'm a noob when it comes to folding, thought I explained that in the first post. The thread wasn't aimed at people starting out in Folding, it was aimed at people with ATi cards primarily. Feel free to make you're own thread for beginners, I know I'd benefit from it.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 23, 2012)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I'm a noob when it comes to folding, thought I explained that in the first post.



sorry mate it was in one eyeball and out the other with that minor detail
tooo damn much shamone

ill look into something this weekend

that weekend finally came 

thanks innocent criminal , your efforts appreciated 

since this is the final post ill re itterate something about the V7 client ,it needs NO flags with most amd cards and nvidia for that matter as its auto detection is better in the latest beta which is linked in the OP  and amd cards pull x16 work units from the get go. also latest beta plus cat 12,3pre with opencl 1.2 beta 12.4 ,12.5 beta all tested working and have have increased my ppd(poss opencl 1.2driver) a bit yay currently 9600ppd(5870 9400(5850) ,bit more to give


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2012)

oh here , bump


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 12, 2012)

Bumpety bump (my first) uppcomeing CC gives its extremely usefull OP a bit of importance


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 12, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Bumpety bump (my first) uppcomeing CC gives its extremely usefull OP a bit of importance



Um, what?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2012)

Chimp challenge is two days away so im bumping again 2nd ever bump


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 14, 2012)

Arrh I see.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 15, 2012)

I thought you were questioninging me for old times sake


----------

